# Some details on a different Racycle



## Wcben (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all, I've posted some rather lousy pictures of my Racycle before but now here's some better ones!  I've also been able to find out a lot more about her since I've gotten her out of the poor storage situation she's been in for a few years.  I've owned her for about 25 years, many years ago the handlebars were misplaced....(thats a horror story in itself), they were original wood drop bars! She is a cushion frame with a rather different set of springer forks!  

To start, here she is sitting on her stand from the Elmira Cycle Stand Co. (cast Iron) of the same general vintage: 





Next is a close up of the forks, the steel wheel will soon be replaced by a wood one again:




Then a detail of the Cushion:




Now a detail of the bottom bracket from the reverse of the Chainwheel:




A close up of the dropout showing the end pivot:




Followed by an "exploded" cushion:




To explain what's seen with the cushion; on the left is the upper assembly and pivot, just to the right of that is the main body, here you can see the upper spring (there is another spring inside the body that loads on the bottom collar, to the right of that is the bottom collar, this slides over the small section of the main body, notice the keyway on the small section of the main body, the bottom collar registers in that keyway, last to the left is the bottom cap, this also registers in the keyway and, basically retains the bottom collar.  The bottom collar screws into the top of the rear triangle and the top pivot (all the way to the left registers in the frame just below the seat tube joint.  (sorry most terms may be incorrect but I just wanted to describe how it assembles).  This cushion is different from the more commonly known Pierce in that with the Pierce, you changed the single spring to compensate for the weight of the rider, whereas with the dual spring set-up, no spring change was required.  I am a relatively big guy and it is a comfortable rider!

Last for now, a detail shot of the side of the saddle it reads "Rubberneck, Chicago IL":




So glad to have found others on here who are into Racycles and, I can learn from!  Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2012)

That thing is incredible but that fork looks kind of scary. That fork has got to be a rare one, I've seen a few different designs from that era but that's a first. Cool, very cool! Also great job on the pictures and description.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! I fell in love with her at first sight but over the years she got set aside as I allowed "life" to get in the way!  I got massively rejuvenated when I found the CABE and a good deal of information that I just couldn't find before.  

The forks do look a little scary but they're actually quite reassuring when you try them, the bike rode incredibly well when I rode her, I don't plan on riding her again but she'll be "ready to ride" and prettier than she has been as long as I've known her!!

I'm seriously considering the "gun metal blue" that Racycle did with maybe some gold stripes.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. I was in Fort Lauderdale two weeks ago. Wish I knew about this than. Would have loved to see it in person.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Catfish, I just got her back down here last weekend.  Next time you are down here, look me up, I'd be glad to show her
to you!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Lovely....*

Thanks for showing your prized bicycle! We don't often get to see such bicycle "royalty" here that often. I am

so glad that you saw the Cabe, and decided to bring the old girl out of hiding. I know I'll get to see the bike

soon in person, and well, welcome to the club.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Larry, I'm humbled by your compliments, you have a very nice Racycle yourself and my one bike doesn't compare to Blues assortment, I can't wait to see each step she'll be going through finally.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 14, 2012)

Cushion frame and fork is amazing. simply amazing. I was blown away when i saw those pictures. 

glad to see you are going to be working on her, good luck finding those wooden handlebars, I know they are out there... somewhere... 

All these racycle threads and only recently, I finally got my hands on some wheels for my narrow tread:


----------



## Wcben (Feb 14, 2012)

I should have posted in the first thread where you showed your narrow.... I really like that you're preserving it with allot of it's original character.  Those wheels look good!  Are those the bars that Blue helped you get cleaned up?


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Hey Catfish, I just got her back down here last weekend.  Next time you are down here, look me up, I'd be glad to show her
> to you!




Thanks! I don't think I'll be back down for a while though. Catfish


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Racycles out of the closet...*


----------



## Wcben (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful! that red seat just POPS!!  I also really like the mount down low for the light!


----------

